# Need advice for South/Southwest Louisiana Trip



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

Just south of New Iberia is Vermillion Bay. They have had some good catches of speckled trout and redfish coming out of that area. You can launch at cypremore point state park, i believe they have cabins for rent but no campground. There is also a launch at Bayview Marina

http://www.crt.state.la.us/parks/icyprempt.aspx

http://www.bayviewinnmarina.com/


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

I've only fished out of cypremore point once before, not too familiar with anything west of LA 1. Sounds like Ryan can help you out over there.

If you didn't mind making a little bit longer trip there is great red fishing in the shallow marshes of Leeville, LA. You could stay at boudreaux's water front motel, great rates and you can keep you boat in the slip right below your room. About a 15 minute boat ride to excellent fishing and no other boats.

Another area is the shell beach/ hopedale area. Also great fishing but with a little better trout and flounder fishing than the west. Not too sure of lodging in those area's. Launches are about 45 min from New Orleans which is where I live.


----------



## Capt_TD1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Gramps,

You have to be one of the most helpful guys on this site. Always lending advice and suggestions to everyone, let me return the favor. Don't be crazy, it is primetime in southeast Louisiana right now. I would not even think about fishing anything farther west than the Cocodrie/Dularge area. Of course, Venice is crazy good right now and that last cool front turned Hopedale into a guerilla redfish highway.... Just sayin

Capt. Tristan Daire
Higher Education Guide Service
985 630 3892


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys! I'm thinking the weekend of December 10th to make the trip, would that date work to meet up with y'all? Fishing alone isn't any fun. 

Capt' I just sent you an email before seeing your post. And thank you very much for the kind words. Any idea of lodging in the Cocodrie/Dularge area?


----------



## Capt_TD1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Lodging and direction in the Dularge area is ryan1720's department. I hardly know how to get there.


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

I didnt think you wanted to go that far east. Hopedale is the place to be right now if you want to make the trip. Im down for a get together, i know a few other people on here would be as well. What dates are you thinking of making the trip?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Eh, whats another two hours? If it is for world class redfish, it is worth it. I am planning on December 9-10th.


----------



## Capt_TD1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Let me know when and where... I'll be down there already.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Hopedale fishes great, but is hyped. Go there if you're into crowds, floridians, and tons of guides. There's plenty of room out there, but big redfish can be sightcasted from Dularge to Hopedale. Hopedale is the hot place thanks to all of the exposure it gets from the out of state guides (Arnold / Dini/ Holemans), and frankly I don't mind because it keeps other area more quiet/ less pressured....so yah Hopedale man!!


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Agreed Tide, A lot of that hopedale traffic is due to it being a stones throw from the city as well. 

Gramps, I'd love to meet up but unless we go to Leeville I'm pretty much useless as a guide. I don't fish the hopedale area much being that I can't bum anyones boat in that area . I know if you can get someone that can navigate you out to the east side and into the biloxi marsh you'll have your fair share of redfish. Not sure who else is available that weekend that would be up for going....

anyone?

If noone can make it to hopedale I can always show you around leeville.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Edit: Dang it. Just saw your post Leauxtide.  To be honest, I don't care where I/we go. But if Leeville works lets go and who can say no to "Boudreaux's Waterfront Motel"  ;D Heck they are even cheap at $60/night!

2nd Edit: Ok then lets make it Leeville. It puts me just over 6 hours out which is no problem. So, my plan will be to arrive in town Friday early afternoon and hopefully fishing that evening. Heading out again Saturday morning & evening, then rolling towards home Sunday. Who's in?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Sweetwater's nice/new and has GREAT service. Breton Sound Marina down in Hopedale now has lodging too.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Anyone? Bueller? Bueller? Leeville? ;D


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Gramps, I'm up for Leeville unless one of the other guys wants to go out of hopedale and be a chauffeur. I've got that weekend on my calendar at boudreauxs unless someone changes steps up.


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

Im coming off nights that friday morning. I should be able to make it down sometime fri evening. Leeville and Boudreaux's is cool with me, id be happy to drag my boat down.


----------



## Capt_TD1 (Jul 15, 2011)

I might be able to swing it. If I can move some things around I will be down there.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Sounds like a good trip. Any of you guys familiar with the area? 
I'm checking to see if I could break free for Fri. Nt and Saturday.

Ryan1720: good to meet you Fri. Thanks for the sweet flies, nice work on those. You must have known today was my birthday!


----------



## Capt_TD1 (Jul 15, 2011)

How many guys we have headed down there? We may need to consider splitting up rooms, etc.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> How many guys we have headed down there? We may need to consider splitting up rooms, etc.


I'm getting ready to give them a call. Another option may be the "Boudreaux Camp"...

"The Boudreaux Camp

We also offer a private camp, "The Boudreaux Camp" which is located on bayou Lafourche on LA HWY 1, across the road from the motel premises. It houses up to seven people and comes equipped with two bedrooms (one full and four twins), a sofa, two baths, and a kitchen. It has just been completely refurbished. It includes it's very own boat dock that allows for four boat parking and a private parking lot. It also features a full wrap around deck and recreational space below the camp outdoors. Excellent for those ventures where complete privacy is a must!! Available for $150.00 flat rate, per night"

Standard rooms with 2 double beds is $60/night so it wouldn't be much more to rent the entire camp house. Plus it would be simple to load up and head out.


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

I can be there both Friday and Saturday night. I have a little knowledge of the Williams canal area around there for red fishing as long as they show up and the weather lays down. 

If we have enough coming the camp would definitely be easier, I guess we just need to decide if we have enough to swing it.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Well if we don't split rooms it's $60/night for each person. If there are 3 or more people, the camp is a better deal by far, in my opinion.


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Agreed gramps, Ryan let us know if your still available Friday and Saturday night....any other takers??


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Didnt realize how many guys from louisiana are on this board! I'm from Lake Charles, Great fishing from here to mississippi!! Good times ahead of you guys!


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

> Sounds like a good trip.  Any of you guys familiar with the area?
> I'm checking to see if I could break free for Fri. Nt and Saturday.
> 
> Ryan1720:  good to meet you Fri.  Thanks for the sweet flies, nice work on those. You must have known today was my
> ...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Alright fellas, I've got my reservations with a waterside room. Now to get the LA fishing license...


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sweeeeet! Should be a good time. Gramps, shooting you a PM.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Ya'll don't take kindly to strangers in Louisiana, it's $17.50 per day for an out of state fishing license or $90 good till June 30 2012. Ouch.


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ouch is right. That one day is a full year for a resident. Well hopefully it will be worth it. Better pack some warm clothes. Getting into the thirties this weekend. What time you getting down to Leeville. I may be able to make it by 5, works got me tied up until at least 3.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Ya the license cost is a bit painful, but more than likely I'll buy a year just so I can make last minute trips over.

Lets hope the front blows out, it was 34* here this morning, not a good sign. So we'll have to wait and see. I will be in town around 3 Friday afternoon and hope to at least do a little scouting before dark.

What time is everyone else getting into town? A few of us have tenative plans to meet for dinner.


----------



## rcwade (Dec 3, 2011)

Isn't it prime time for offshore Tuna action right now? If I was headed to the area, by Sabine or Vinice I'd be hitting YFT right now!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

www.windfinder.com/forecast/grand_isle


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I got scared off by the wind/clouds. How'd it go out there?


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

It was great trip in that I got to meet a great group of guys. Unfortunately the fishing wasn't that great. Gramps actually had a case a bad fuel which created some problems with the motor and we weren't able to get her running. lamarsh was able to get out but the low tide combined with the smoking North wind gave him some fits I hear. Oh well. Wouldn't be a fishing trip without stories. Great to meet you guys, think we may try a repeat in late January for anyone interested.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Sooo over 2 years later and I'm ready to make another trip with a running engine this time (crossing fingers!).

How's the spring / early summer fishing in the marsh?


----------



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't have much experience toward the west side of the state, but I may be down if a group decides to go. I usually prefer summer over spring, but let's see what any others have to say.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

B - I need to start a new thread for a new location but Golden Meadow / Grande Isle to Hopedale is the target area.

May have to email the other area guys, seems they are not on that often anymore!


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just saw this revival. Gramps, we've been having good trips sight casting reds in the marsh between Larose- Golden Meadow. I've got a good friend who lives in Larose and is fishing this morning. I'll get a clarity report this afternoon. Really more of a luck with the wind thing in that area right now. Couple weeks ago was great.


----------

